# Cleaning Old Tank



## Soccer4822 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello,

I"m starting up my old aquarium from some years ago. Having just started this hobby and after doing lots of reading I think I made a mistake.

This past weekend I brought my old tank up from the basement and started cleaning up. I had added a little soap _inside_ the tank, and then I thoroughly rinsed it out for a while. I read in books that I should never use soap inside. I only read this after I cleaned it. Should I be worried even though I thoroughly rinsed it out?

don't worry, no fish are in the tank yet.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about the soap if you rinse it well.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

if its rinsed well you should be fine. atleast now you know not to do it again


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

fill and drain, fill and drain and fill and drain. This should dilute the soap residue so much your fish don't even notice.


----------

